
Broadcast Hash Joins in Apache Spark SQL - suj1th
http://sujithjay.com/spark-sql/2018/02/17/Broadcast-Hash-Joins-in-Apache-Spark/
======
alexnewman
This was the next logical step on a distributed database I worked on back in
the day. Good to see someone doing it right

~~~
suj1th
which distributed database was it? Just curious.

~~~
alexnewman
I’ve hacked on Hbase,c5 and small patches to a few others. The one I’m
referring to is spite and it was made by drawn to scale. We mapped sql queries
to Kahn process networks. We used Lucene for secondary networks but we looked
at hash Joins for performance. All the rage in the 70s

